# Front Shoulder Position?



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A slight pressure against the bow handle upon raising it into the set up position. Also making a scooping motion while raising into the set up will produce the same result.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

In the set position I apply pressure to my grip and push my shoulder down as if I'm reaching for the bow.
I keep tension on my shoulder and shoulder blade area while raising the bow. (Sorry, can't remember the muscle names)
I concentrate on keeping my shoulder blade pushed down and toward my spine.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

sharptrenton said:


> What are some methods for keeping the front shoulder down and in the correct position? I am struggling with this and feel that it is keeping me from having consistent shot execution.


Two important starting points. Draw weight and draw length. Other points from Subconsiously above are poignant and the only thing I'd add to that is to have your hand above your shoulder (you don't have to sky draw though) at the beginning of the draw cycle and keeping your back shoulder down as well (it influences where your front shoulder ends up).


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

Practice your alignment without the bow, or with a training bow. Keep the tension low across the back and think of extending your arm toward the target. A good drill to find the position is to place your palm on a door frame, mirror, or wall, and extend your arm like you would holding the bow. Lift the leg under your bow arm off the floor. Find the position where you are supporting yourself with the least effort. Once you get the feel of the position, practice that feel over all else. Drop your draw weight if necessary until you master your alignment. Good biomechanical alignment is about leveraging your frame to do as much of the work with as little muscular effort as possible.


----------

